# 1965 Kansas 5N Fender Tag



## ATrain (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello,

I have a PHS documented 1965 GTO from the Kansas factory. Everything I have read and all of the 1965 Kansas GTO fender tags i have seen have a 5N. My fender tag however has a 5BN. Has anyone else seen this? Does anyone know what it means?

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

5 is the group, N designates GTO. Both the Pontiac and KC plants used that designation for GTOs on their tags. The B is a stumper. The source I use doesn't list a B in group 5. PHS doesn't clarify? Maybe buckets? Group 1 option T is for power buckets.


----------



## ATrain (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks understood about the group and the designation. I have never seen a 5N that wasn't stamped exactly 5N. But I haven't seen a lot of them. I didn't see anything in the PHS docs. It does have buckets however.

Thanks again
Aaron


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Aaron,

I believe "B" in the 5th group is for a laggage light on cars built in Kansas, 

Does your car have a light in the trunk?


----------



## ATrain (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes it has a light in the trunk. It is a fairly lightly optioned car, however it does have every lighting option. Thanks.


----------

